# Oil Pipeline Coordinates??



## Popeye

On my Hilton'sAtlas I see a lot of GPS numbers for the Gulfstreampipeline. Does thispipeline offer enough structure to hold/attract fish? ... Have I been missing something?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

there's a shitton of pipes runnin along the ground of the gulf around our area. and yes, they hold some nice fish sometimes.


----------



## Barnacle Brain

> *Popeye (11/12/2007)*On my Hilton'sAtlas I see a lot of GPS numbers for the Gulfstreampipeline. Does thispipeline offer enough structure to hold/attract fish? ... Have I been missing something?


Is that one local? The same one that runs into Tampa bay? I know that down near Tampa it is a major amount of fish holding structure.


----------



## Popeye

I believe its the same pipeline which goes down to Tampa.....does this pipeline lay on the bottom with enough relief you can see it on a fish finder? I would figure it was all buried in the sand???? At least for the most part....but I don't know....maybe it sits off the ocean floor on supports of somekind ????? Looking for someone in the know who fishes it in the northern gulf off Dauphin Island, Gulf Shores,and Orange Beach. When it goes over the "Edge" into the deep stuff somewhere out from Pensacola I guess would be too deep for me to mess with....


----------



## Tom Hilton

Howdy,

Yes, it is the same pipeline that extends from Dauphin Island to Tampa Bay. There is more structure to fish offshore of Tampa due to the mitigation reefs placed out there by the natural gas company to offset any damge to the natural reefs from the placement of the pipeline.

The knowledgethat thepipeline isrunning through an areacould affect your decision making when out there - it goes right through some of the general permit reefing areas, and would make a convenient trolling corridor while you view your bottom machine looking for valves or exposed "hard bottom", etc.

Most of the pipeline would be covered (but who knows after the hurricanes, eh?).

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## Lickety-Split

> *Popeye (11/12/2007)*I believe its the same pipeline which goes down to Tampa.....does this pipeline lay on the bottom with enough relief you can see it on a fish finder? I would figure it was all buried in the sand???? At least for the most part....but I don't know....maybe it sits off the ocean floor on supports of somekind ????? Looking for someone in the know who fishes it in the northern gulf off Dauphin Island, Gulf Shores,and Orange Beach. When it goes over the "Edge" into the deep stuff somewhere out from Pensacola I guess would be too deep for me to mess with....


I believe the pipline had to be covered up if it was in less than 300' of water or something like that but valves come out of the bottom every 100' or so. This is the way I understand the pipeline, I've never tried to fish it so, I haveno first hand knowledge justwhat I've been told.


----------



## cobia06

I understand that they have inspection/repair points throughout the pipeline. They are pointed towards the surface and sticking up high enough to provide structure. Where they are and how far apartI haven't a clue. Not much help but something to think about.


----------



## ilander

We fish the pipeline south of Dauphin Island a lot. The hurricanes uncover some of it and chicken coops that are moved by the hurricanes pile up on it. Also everywhere a line tee's into the main line they used sand bags to reinforce which makes structure. { at least that's what I was told } If you troll along the pipe and watch Your fish finder You will find some spots.


----------



## Popeye

Thanks folks....I'll snoop the pipeline next time I'm out!!!


----------



## Hook

Cobia 06 and I were out there when they were working on the pipe . They also had their guard boats around. If I remember correctly it was around 54 miles out when we saw the work years ago.


----------

